# Bug dans section Mac Os X



## Locke (4 Juin 2014)

Il y a un bug dans la section http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/

Depuis qu'un sous forum sur *[BETA] OS X Yosemite* a été ajouté, les nouveaux messages n'apparaissent pas lorsqu'on est sur l'index général... http://forums.macg.co


----------



## Toximityx (4 Juin 2014)

Salut,

JE viens de voir ton souci et il ne se produit pas chez moi.. le dernier sujet dans Mac OS X et ses sous-forums est bien pris en compte et s'affiche sur la home..


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2014)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a un nouveau message mais où, quelle section  ?





Ca n'apparait pas dans les sous forums comme dans les autres sections.


----------



## Toximityx (5 Juin 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a un nouveau message mais où, quelle section  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah la section ne s'affiche jamais..


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2014)

Pour mieux me faire comprendre, dès fois que...





...dans la section *Mac portables* et le sous forum *MacBook Pro*, on voit bien avec l'icône orange qu'il y a un ou des messages.

Mais dans *Mac OS X*, ou est passé le sous forum ? Avant je n'avais pas ça.


----------

